# Other Makes : Geo Metro 95 Geo Electric Conversion 72 Volt Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,225.00* (3 Bids)
End Date: Wednesday Apr-02-2008 18:33:30 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

